

Interview: James Sterrett, Professional Wargamer - mmcnickle
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/11/16/interview-james-sterrett-professional-wargamer/

======
mmcnickle
A fascinating interview with the Deputy Chief, Simulations Division, Digital
Leader Development Center, at the Command & General Staff College. Goes into
discussions about how war games and simulations are used in training Army
Staff.

